# ChipEx - anyone used these products?



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi guys,

I washed the GTC today and wish I didn't, the clean paintwork revealed another two stone chips, particularly on the front bumper. Poor quality GM paint no doubt, it seems very weak against any stone attack.

After a brief panic attack, I went on the internet and found a company called Chip Ex who do DIY stone chip repairs, seems to be a easy process but after I've gone ahead and purchased the repair kit, I'm wondering how good it is and how long it will last.

It seems to as easy as this: Clean area around chip, apply paint with brush and press into area. Wait ten minutes and use the polish provided to remove the excess paint. 

I rushed into this purchase but I HATE stone chips. 

Anyone else used these products?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah I got a kit off the to trial on the basis I did a write up.

Basically for ease of use it was good but you can get similar results using touch up pen and sanding but obviously you run the risk of going though clear coat.

It's not as good as their videos would have you believe but good results are achievable with a few practice attempts.

Maybe drop them an email asking for a sample on the basis you write a review for here? You'll have to pay for it first then they'll refund you after reading your review.

Good thing is any mistakes are easily corrected


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I used it a few months back. 

It was ok but nothing great to be honest. 

I would only use it for little stone chips on the lower front bumper where people aren't going to look too closely. 

There isn't anywhere near enough blending solution in the kit. You would be lucky if I used 10% of the paint before running out of solution. 

I asked the question on here before if the solution was something I could buy elsewhere labelled up as something else cheaper as Chipex charge too much for replacement bottles.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You use the blending solution to remove the excess paint before using the polish. 

It isn't that easy to remove the excess paint without removing the paint from bigger chips. 

One area it did work well was all the small little marks on my mirror casings where I used the smear method.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

<hand goes up> I've used Chipex too. It was just an 'okay' system - one I wouldn't REALLY recommend to anyone.

I've used Dr Colorchips in the past too, and that one was a lot better, in my opinion. The paint stayed in the chips for a much longer period of time (the Chipex paint seemed thinner, hence the removal).

These have been a recommended company (but I can't say any more than that as I haven't used them), and they're cheaper :

http://www.paints4u.com/

Personally, I just use the paint from the dealer, and polish back until I'm happy with the job.

For all the time and effort that went into, applying, blending, polishing the paints (where the paint gets removed during the blending process), I just find it easier to stick to the normal touch-in processes. :thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have used Chipex many times and would echo the above, it was ok but I have now invested in a small compressor and airbrush - with a bit of practice I'm now getting results that mean touch ins are virtually invisible


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Can't stand Chipex, great in principle, and in my opinion, [email protected] in practice..


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Agreed, it does a job but no where near as good as they'd have you believe


----------

